# Daniel Wellington look alikes?



## iwannabuyacasio (Oct 16, 2014)

Searching for something that looks like a Daniel Wellingon watch, I'm in love with it but currently can't afford it. Will probably buy it soon. I searched for some similiar watches but couldn't find anything. The only thing I found was on Asos pretty cheap 17 Euro with free shipping View image: screenshot 250

Can someone recommend something?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Do a search on Affordables.


----------



## mrsgarkenzie (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes, I did a whole post about this 

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1112090


----------

